# Die schönsten Serien eurer Kindheit :)



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen bei Youtube rumgekramt und bin auf ein paar schöne Intros meiner liebsten Serien aus der Kindheit gestoßen.
Welche waren Eure? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine:
Alvin und die Chipmunks
Duck Tales
Gummibären
Um die Welt mit Willy Fog
David der Kabauter
Mein Vater ist ein Ausserirdischer
Der Li-La-Launebär

Viel Spaß beim in Kindheits-Erinnerungen-Schwelgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Die wohl mit Abstand wichtigste Serie: Darkwing Duck!


----------



## Winipek (30. Januar 2009)

Meine ist "Lemmi und die Schmöker "

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aTSZ_jtnmQM


----------



## arula (30. Januar 2009)

Vergesst nicht den =)


----------



## Death_Master (30. Januar 2009)

Wickie und die starken Männer
Die Gummibärenbande


----------



## -Therion- (30. Januar 2009)

Saber Riders
Bravestarr
Galaxy Rangers

Highwayman


----------



## Aliceschwarz (30. Januar 2009)

Es fehlen definitiv noch:

Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Die Fraggles


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Januar 2009)

Vorallendingen die ganzen Disney-Serien...wie hab ich die Gummibäre geliebt (und tue es heute noch)


----------



## neo1986 (30. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Alvin und die Chipmunks
> Duck Tales
> Gummibären
> David der Kabauter
> Der Li-La-Launebär




meine auch und Dark WIng duck das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

Duck Tales
Tale spin (aka Kaptain Balu)
Full House
Step by Step
Alle unter einem Dach
Tom und Jerry
Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts
...


----------



## Qonix (30. Januar 2009)

Puh, das ist schon ne Weile her.

Biene Maja
Die Abenteuer von Nils Holgerson
Calimero
Dann noch diese gelbe Ente mit dem Maulwurf

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten. Alles was hier noch so steht hab ich auch gesehen, kam aber erst etwas später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Januar 2009)

alfred j. kwak. die könnt ich eigtl mal wieder gucken. hab ja alle folgen <3


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

Extreme Dinosaurs
Gargoyles
Sailormoon
Dragonball / Dragonball Z
Kickers (oder so)
Digimon (1.Staffel .. ich war dabei .. lol)
Mighty Ducks

Irgendwie kein vergleich zu heute mit diesem mist von lazy town und pokmenon sendung 500000 ...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt ja schon alles gesagt^^

Aber meine absolute favoriten waren: Saber Rider und Transformers


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (30. Januar 2009)

Pokemon
Dragonball / Dragonball Z
Kickers
Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts
Duck Tales<---------------------------------------(hab mir den den Film gekauft kuck ich noch heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Gummibären
Darkwing Duck
Alvin und die Chipmunks
Shin-chan----------------------------- (wehrs nicht kennt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSH1lRIyR4g)


----------



## d2wap (30. Januar 2009)

Die Schlümpfe!
Familie Feuerstein!!
Scooby Doo (die uralten!!!)

Und natürlich die trashigen US / Japan Real-Life Serien
A-Team
Knight Rider


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

#1 Donald Duck & Tom und Jerry
#2 Dagobert Duck
#3 Kickers
#4 Mighty Ducks


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

Uff, da gabs einiges.

Darkwing Duck
Biker Mice from Mars
Mighty Ducks
Ducktales
Gargoyles
usw.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Tale spin (aka Kaptain Balu)
> Full House
> Alle unter einem Dach
> Tom und Jerry
> Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts





arula schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht den =)





d2wap schrieb:


> Familie Feuerstein!!
> Scooby Doo (die uralten!!!)


Natürlich! Wie konnte ich die vergessen... Bugs Bunny habe ich GELIEBT!!! Und Scooby Doo guck ich immer noch wenns läuft - natürlich nur die alten Folgen!!!

Edit:
Mir ist noch was eingefallen...
Das geilste überhaupt: Speedy Gonzalez
Sancho und Pancho
Fleischklops und Spaghetti
Astro Dinos (LOL, das fand ich mega geil)
Es war einmal: Amerika
Es war einmal: Das Leben
Hallo Spencer
Luzie, der Schrecken der Straße
Dr Snuggles (wurde glaub ich schon genannt)
She-Ra
Als die Tiere den Wald verließen
Tao Tao
Die Schnorchels
Rascal, der Waschbär
Heathcliff


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Pokemon
> Dragonball / Dragonball Z
> Kickers
> Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts
> ...



wie konnte ich shin-chan vergessen :/


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

> Heathcliff



den hab ich vergessen BeautifulOblivion.
die Intro musik trällere ich heute noch ab und zu vor mich hin :-)


----------



## Qonix (30. Januar 2009)

Ich errinnere mich noch an eine Serie wo kleiner Junge mit den Eltern so auf nem Bauernhof im Wald lebte und nen Reh hatte. Kennt das sonst noch wer?

Was hier noch vergessen wurde:

Misses Joe und ihre fröhliche Familie
Coo der Dino aus dem Meer
Simba der weisse Löwe

und noch viele mehr dieser uralten Serien. Ich denke ein paar hier werden die nicht mal kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Mir fällt ständig was Neues ein:
Leonie Löwenherz
Der kleine Vampir
Goofy&Max guck ich heute noch oft, weil ich den Song so geil finde, genauso wie bei Aladdin: Trau Dich nur, komm vorbei, geh zum Teppichverleih, und flieg hin zu arabischer Naaaaaacht"!  xD
Gargoyles kannte ich, hab ich aber nicht geguckt, weil ich Angst vor denen hatte xD
Ganz groß: Mein kleines Pony
Bumpety Boo fand ich schon als Kind saublöd.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich errinnere mich noch an eine Serie wo kleiner Junge mit den Eltern so auf nem Bauernhof im Wald lebte und nen Reh hatte. Kennt das sonst noch wer?


Jetzt wo Dus sagst! Das war Alle meine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Dus sagst! Das war Alle meine Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau

Boah, wenn ich daran denke wir einfach das Leben damals noch war und über was für Sachen man sich aufgeregt hat. Kein vergleich zu heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Januar 2009)

Shin-Chan
Drangonball/Z
Kickers
Gummibärenbande
Mighty Ducks (Eishokey undso ^^)
Digimon
naja Pokemon auch irgendwie ~.~ obowhl ichs jetzt hasse
Darkwing duck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Jippiiiiiieh Alfred Jodokus Quack, die mit Abstand beste Serie, die ich als Kind erlebt habe. Da möcht ich gleich wieder jung sein. Allerdings war die zT auch recht hart muss ich sagen, immerhin gehts da um Tod, Diebstahl und Ungerechtigkeiten. Jaja, damals hat man als Kind noch was über die Charaktere der Menschen gelernt, da gabs nicht nur Explosionen wie bei den grottenschlechten Power Rangers und Konsorten...das hab ich immer verweigert zu schauen.

Als ganz ganz Kleiner fand ich noch Barbapapa toll =)


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

Jop Alfred Jodokus Kwak war echt geil, vorallem die Folgen in denen der aufstieg Hitlers thematisiert wird. Als kleines Kind blickt man das zwar nich aber war schon krass ^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Des wichtigste is wohl klar Tom & Jerry
dann ähm noch die ganze Micky Maus Manschaft (Micky, Donald, Goofy halt^^) ähm und Vickie joa^^ allgemein recht alte Cartoons für meine Zeit schon^^


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

Goofy und Max fand ich immer lustig, auch diese Serie mit den GUmmibären die in nem Baum wohnten, obowhl ichs immer so traurig fadn das sie nie andere Gummibären fanden...


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Duck Tales
> Tale spin (aka Kaptain Balu)
> Full House
> Step by Step
> ...



Hör mal wer da hämmert, Disneys Große Pause usw.

Das warn noch zeiten als ich noch ned alle Folgen kannte ^^

lg


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

duel masters, pokemon und ned ultimativer schulwannsinn^^

also ich bin immer noch ein kind von daher^^


----------



## Nero4444 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich wüsste gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alvin
Astro Dinos
Bravestar
Captain Future
Darkwing Duck
Detektiv Conan
Die Schlümpfe
Die tollen Fussballstars
Duck Tales
Gargoyles
Goofy & Max
He-Man
Inspektor Gadget
Kickers
Mila
Peter Pan
Saber Rider
Schnorchels
Simpsons
Speedy Gonzales
Spiderman
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
The Flintstones
The Jetsons
The Raccoons
The Real Ghostbusters
Tom & Jerry
Tranformers

A-Team
Full House
Knight Rider
Prinz von Bel Air
Schrecklich nette Familie


Mit Sicherheit habe ich noch paar vergessen. Gibt ja soviele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Biker Mice from Mars


Das hab ich auf irgendnem Kacksender geguckt,wo die immer jede volle Stunde so Einminutennachrichten gemacht haben. Und das kam immer mitten dadrin >_<
Sonst die schon genannten,darkwing duck,ducktales,sone Serie mit nem Hockeyteam bestehend aus Enten,inspector gadget und vieles,dass ich vergessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> die ganze Micky Maus Manschaft (Micky, Donald, Goofy halt^^)


Hast Recht, die sind natürlich ganz vorne mit dabei!


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> also ich bin immer noch ein kind von daher^^


Kind sein ist toll... *seufz* Geniess es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sonst die schon genannten,darkwing duck,ducktales,sone Serie mit nem Hockeyteam bestehend aus Enten


mighty ducks vll?^^


----------



## Winipek (30. Januar 2009)

omg- ihr seit definitiv nicht mein Alter ^^
...aber Gummibärenbande fand ich auch toll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

- Turbo Teen
- Ne Serie wo sich ein japanischer Polizist mit einer Karte in einen Cyborg Polizist verwandelt udn sein Auto verwandelt sich dabei..die war genial^^
- Hong Kong Fui
- Captain Future
- Captain Planet

und den rest habt ihr auch schon genannt^^


----------



## Winipek (30. Januar 2009)

OK "Captain Future "^^ allein schon wegen  dem  Titelsong^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> omg- ihr seit definitiv nicht mein Alter ^^


Wieso, war das vor Deiner Zeit oder danach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Januar 2009)

jaaaa captain future <3


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (30. Januar 2009)

Wie konnte ich die vergessen:
ALF!!! Ich habs geliebt... Hier noch mal das etwas neuere Intro.
Noch mehr geliebt habe ich Wunderbare Jahre. Da muss ich fast heulen, wenn ich das sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser lautes Heim
Die Dinos!!!
Gilligan's Island
Doug
Yogi Bär
Bezaubernde Jeannie


----------



## Topperharly (30. Januar 2009)

"Es war einmal ......"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese, kommen Erinnerungen hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amrylin (31. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Puh, das ist schon ne Weile her.
> 
> Biene Maja
> Die Abenteuer von Nils Holgerson
> ...



Huch, ich bin nicht die einzige in dem Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, Die Abenteuer von Nils Holgerson... Ich war zu tode betrübt als die Serie fertig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert sich noch jemand an Flash Gordon? Wenn die Schauspieler fliegen mussten hat man die Halteseile gesehen, ich liebte es als ich klein war.


----------



## Winipek (31. Januar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Wieso, war das vor Deiner Zeit oder danach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe^^ ziemlich weit nach meiner Zeit^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Dragonball Z
Pokemon
Digimon
Power Rangers
Shaman King
usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Halt alles was auf Rtl 2 kam, bis auf Shaman King (Shaman King ist eigentlich recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

So hier mal meine kleine Liste bissel durcheinander ... ^^


Alvin und die Chipmunks
Duck Tales
Um die Welt mit Willy Fog
David der Kabauter
Darkwing Duck
Wickie und die starken Männer
Bugs Bunny 
Saber Riders 
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Kaptain Balu
Pokemon (muss ich zugeben hab auch damals die Sticker gesammelt aber nur die ersten 3 Staffeln oder so fand ich gut auch wieder wegen den Intros heute ist es nur noch MÜll))
Heidi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pumuckel (Also bitte das hat jeder gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Full House
Step by Step
Alle unter einem Dach
Tom und Jerry
Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts
Dragonball / Dragonball Z
Digimon  (Aber nur Staffel 1-3 der Rest war naja) 
Transformers 
Kickers  [Die tollen Fussballstars] (schau ich heute wieder auf Tele5 noch) ^^
Familie Feuerstein!!
A-Team
Knight Rider  
MacGyver (Staffel 1 und 2 sind meine)
Speedy Gonzales 
Es war einmal.... (Mensch fand ich fast am besten da hat mir auch sehr das Intro gefallen...)
Shin-Chan 
Goofy&Max
Aladin 
Detektiv Conan
He-Man
Simpsons
Spiderman
Power Ranger  (ab und zu aber nur die ersten 3 Staffeln auch wegen den intros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Flash Gordon
Der rosarote Panther
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
The Real Ghostbusters
Garfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Prinz von Bel Air
Schrecklich nette Familie
Alf
Wunderbaren Jahre 
Bezaubernde Jeannie
Bay Watch
Highlander 
Die Serie mit dem Hubschrauber ich glaube Blackhawk war der name ....
Magnum !!!!
Star Trek 
Die Bill Cosby Show (Schau ich heute auch noch manchmal aufKabel1 an ...) 

Natürlich noch viel mehr wo mir gerade nicht einfällt .... Aber so viel wie man da auf DVD haben wollte kann man sich garnicht leisten ..... ^^


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> So hier mal meine kleine Liste bissel durcheinander ... ^^
> 
> 
> Alvin und die Chipmunks
> ...



Die dick markierten denen kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen^^


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

Hehe^^ Naja bin noch am  edetieren mir fällt laufend was neues ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (31. Januar 2009)

Was mal gar nicht fehlen darf:

Thomas und seine Freunde
TELETUBBIES!
und Goofy&Max, hab sogar den Intro als Klingenton :/


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Ich war SuperRTL Junkie. Am liebsten war mir:

Käptn Balu und seine tollkühne Crew
Darkwing Duck (Schnupper Gas Bösewicht!)
Die Gargoyles
Die Gummibärenbande 
Chip & Chap die Ritter des Rechts
Pink Panther (da aber eig die blaue Elise (=   )

und auf RTL 2
Dragon Ball (das 1 te und einzig Wahre natürlich )

PS:
Kann alle Anfangs Melodien noch auswendig (=


----------



## Mondryx (31. Januar 2009)

Mah...ich bin gerade am überlegen, wo ich die Postings hier so lese, wie eine Serie hieß, die ich immer derbe cool fand. Es war ähnlich wie Power Rangers, nur das er ein Typ war. Der hatte übermenschliche Kräfte. Einen Anzug, mit glaub ich 3 Modi. Er hatte 2 Fahrzeuge, ein Auto und ein Motorrad. Und einen kleinen Ausserirdischen Begleiter. Hab echt 0 Plan wie die Serie geheißen hat. Weiß das zufällig jemand?


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

Iron Man ?


----------



## Mondryx (31. Januar 2009)

Ne nicht Iron Man. War schon ne Serie mit echten Schauspielern. Die lief auch immer am Wochenende morgens auf RTL.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

Mantis vllt ?


----------



## Winipek (31. Januar 2009)

Die rote Zora

das war auch noch ne Lieblingssendung^^ und


Silas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (31. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Mantis vllt ?



Ne das ist es leider auch nicht. Hab ne Seite gefunden, die sich Retrojunks.com nennt. Vielleicht werd ich dort ja fündig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Januar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mah...ich bin gerade am überlegen, wo ich die Postings hier so lese, wie eine Serie hieß, die ich immer derbe cool fand. Es war ähnlich wie Power Rangers, nur das er ein Typ war. Der hatte übermenschliche Kräfte. Einen Anzug, mit glaub ich 3 Modi. Er hatte 2 Fahrzeuge, ein Auto und ein Motorrad. Und einen kleinen Ausserirdischen Begleiter. Hab echt 0 Plan wie die Serie geheißen hat. Weiß das zufällig jemand?



Wars nen grüner Anzug mit Insektenartigen Helm und Fühlern aufn Kopf? Dann weiß ich was du meinst mir fällt nur grad auch der Name nicht ein ^^


----------



## Mondryx (31. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wars nen grüner Anzug mit Insektenartigen Helm und Fühlern aufn Kopf? Dann weiß ich was du meinst mir fällt nur grad auch der Name nicht ein ^^




JA GENAU DAS MEIN ICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Januar 2009)

MASKED RIDER war es!


----------



## Mondryx (31. Januar 2009)

Du bist mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. Januar 2009)

Mein Gott wie ich die Glücksbärchis gesuchted habe.Nach der Schule immer Glücksbärchis geschaut.Dann Disneys Große Pause.*sucht nach einer Zeitmaschinen Bau Anleitung* ICH WILL ZURÜCK!.

Aber He-Man..Die erste kindergerechte schwule Sendung.(Nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

meine Liste ist die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja Große Pause ist auch gut läuft ja heute manchmal noch auf super rtl und ich schaus auch manchmal noch ^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Was mir gerade einfällt, ist "Marsipulami". (Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt. Einfach dieses gelbe Tier mit schwarzen Punkten)


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt, ist "Marsipulami". (Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt. Einfach dieses gelbe Tier mit schwarzen Punkten)


jaa. da kommen erinnerungen hoch... südamerika, urwald... *hach*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. Januar 2009)

Dieses Ding aus dem Dschungel mit dem langen Schwanz wo er sich immer rangehangelt hat.Der lebt mit seiner Familie in einem Korb auf einem Baum.Nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

Ich verbinde mit Serien nur Comics... *Schmacht*
die ganzen alten Sammlungen von meinem Vater ;D

Ganz am anfang hab ich die ganzen alten coolen Spirou & Fantasio Comics gelesen ( viel viel besser als die Serien ) und da war marsupilami auch schon dabei ^^ oder Zantafio oder portolkyZ
Dann kam Werner ( da sind die Comics auch besser als die filme )

und schlussendlich Hägar, wobei des einfach nur ENDGEIL is ^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt, ist "Marsipulami". (Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt. Einfach dieses gelbe Tier mit schwarzen Punkten)


Natürlich!!! Ich erinner mich noch genau an diesen irren Intro-Song und das HOOBA!!!!-Geschreie xD Geil geil geil.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Sailor moon! ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktdbeOZ2iWk..."]Yu-gi-oh
Pokemon

Du wirst unbesiegbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chala Head Chala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch alte disney sachen^^


----------



## Melih (1. Februar 2009)

Schande über euch!!!!

Ihr habt Teenage Mutan Hero Turtels vergessen!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbiv_oBqfHk...=1&index=33 (das Intro ist einfach nur genial, die melodie summ ich immrnoch manchmal)

und hier meine:


Gummibären
Dragonball
Darkwin Duck
master of Universum
Goldenboy
Teenage Mutan Hero Turtels
Ghostbursters
Inspector Gadget 
Captain Future
Pinky and Brain


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Jaa, Pinky udn Brain =D
Ich fand pinky imemr sooo niedlich^^


----------



## Melih (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Jaa, Pinky udn Brain =D
> Ich fand pinky imemr sooo niedlich^^



Der eine ist Brilliant, der andere geisteskrank *sing*


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Februar 2009)

Katzenauge
Saber rider glaub ich noch und Transformers... alles sehr lang und her und meist fällts mir erst wieder ein,wenn ich irgendwleche openers in Youtube seh.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bbiv_oBqfHk


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

OOOOOH die Turtles... ja da saß ich dann immer mit meiner Oma und dann haben wir uns die angeschaut *gg*


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Meine Lieblingsserie^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha7WZq6oDkg
und ein Best Of dazu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmV-eZwZvuA


----------



## nominos (1. Februar 2009)

HM, also ich bin mit den amerikanischen Serien großgeworden.
Die Animes hab ich außer Pokemon nicht geguckt, die waren mir...zu bunt.^^

Die, die mir jetzt einfallen wären:

- TMNT
- BTAS ( schade dass die DVDs immer noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden)
- Ghostbusters
- Natürlich die Looney Toons
- Animaniacs 
Und natürlich Darkwing Duck.^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Februar 2009)

tja,Mitte der 70er gabs noch nicht so viel Serien,da es auch nur 3 Programme im TV gab(+DDR-Fernsehen).und das ganze noch in Schwarz Weiss,weil sich damals nich jeder ein Farbfernseher leisten konnte
da war ich auch eigentlich nur mit Freunden draussen unterwegs,aber eine Serie haben eigentlich alle gern gesehen.der einzige Zeitpunkt wo uns unsere Eltern nicht draussen suchen mussten war der Samstagabend um 18 Uhr wo endlich wiedre Raumschiff Enterprise mit William Shattner als Kirk lief.was haben wir die Serie geliebt...
später kamen als Zeichentrick dann Wicki und Captain Future ins Fernsehen,die ich gelegentlich gesehen habe...


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Ahja kennt noch wer die Batman-Serie aus den 60ern also mit echten Schauspielern? "Nana nana nana nana nana nana nana nana Batmaaaaaan!" Ui war die grottenschlecht... *POW* *BANG* *BOOM* aber so zwei, drei Mal hab ichs dann doch geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Extreme Dinosaurs
> Gargoyles
> Sailormoon
> Dragonball / Dragonball Z
> ...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahja kennt noch wer die Batman-Serie aus den 60ern also mit echten Schauspielern? "Nana nana nana nana nana nana nana nana Batmaaaaaan!" Ui war die grottenschlecht... *POW* *BANG* *BOOM* aber so zwei, drei Mal hab ichs dann doch geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar...war mit den Sprechblasen beim Kampf die erste Verquickung zwischen Echtfilm und Comic...heute unfreiwillig komisch aber damals normal.sollte ja nicht gewaltverherrlichend sein.wenn man mal heute schaut wie da ein Zeichentrick aussieht im Hinblick auf Gewalt...Junge,Junge...


----------



## Yoranox (2. Februar 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei gewalt sind....kennt wer noch die Babapapas und die Bananas in Pyjamas?^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> - Turbo Teen
> *- Ne Serie wo sich ein japanischer Polizist mit einer Karte in einen Cyborg Polizist verwandelt udn sein Auto verwandelt sich dabei..die war genial^^*
> - Hong Kong Fui
> - Captain Future
> ...



wie hieß die nochmal??

Der Typ kam nur wenn die normale Polizei net mehr weiter kam dann wurden sie gerufen bei dem typen waren glaub ich noch 2 weitere dabei die konnten sich auch verwandeln..bitte sagt mir wie die heißt^^


----------



## hunter2701 (3. Februar 2009)

Captain Future, Barbapapa, Wicki.... aber das kennen viele gar nicht mehr. ich bin wohl doch zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen.

Kann sich noch wer an Isnogud erinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kann sich noch wer an Isnogud erinnern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur noch schemenhaft^^
Aber das hat mir auch nie wirklich gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen.
> 
> Kann sich noch wer an Isnogud erinnern.
> 
> ...



Der kleine Giftzwerg der Kalif anstelle des Kalifen werden wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Ganz genau. Mit seinem Gehilfen: Tunichtgud


----------



## Sylphie (3. Februar 2009)

ich kann mich den meisten ur anschließen^^   da werden erinnerungen wach  *-*

mummys alive
spider man            ( aber nicht die ganz altn sondern die neuern von  glaub 1997 oder so )
gargoyles                     
disneys große pause         
starla und die kristall retter            (purer mädchen kitsch *-* )
sailormoon
ein super trio
nadine,stern der saine
lady oscar
mowglie                   (die japanische anime version!^^)
batman
biker mice from mars
marshall bravestarr 
galaxy rangers                   (krig heute noch sporadishc nen ohrwurm von dem intro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
sabre riders
fantastic maxx                   (der der mit seinem sand ne rakete baut und seinem alien freund fidibus das all erkundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
widget                          (das kleine lila alien der sich in jedes tier verwandelt xD )
captain planet
street sharks
als die tiere den wald verließen
tunder cats!
beetlejuice  
rude dog and the dweebs (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
racoons
die bluffers 
kimba der weiße löwe    the REAL lion king 
   ( an der stelle möchte ich einmal anmerken das Kimab schon ein paar jahre mehr auf den buckel hat wie unser guter simba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
in einem land vor unserr zeit
bionix six  ( BIONIC  AAAN!)
beverly hills teens
astro dinos         (auch so nen ohrwurm intro =_=)
der kleine horror laden      ( die serie mit der fleischfressenden pflanze ) 

naja das sollt erstmal richen o_o


----------



## SäD (3. Februar 2009)

Ihr wollt mir doch nicht sagen, dass nur einer hier Teletubbies angeschaut hat? 

ansonsten
DBZ
Pokemon
und Walt Disney Serien
(am liebsten hatte ich den Roadrunner)


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Da war ich schon zu alt für den Schrott.


----------



## Schnabbel (3. Februar 2009)

Ich nenne jetzt einfach mal die, die hier noch nicht genannt wurden:
- Mr. Ed
- Kli-Kla-Klawitter-Bus
- Catweazle
- und vorallem Hong Kong Phooey
- Hallo Spencer


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

"Alle unter einem Dach" wurde glaub ich auch noch nicht genannt.


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Löwenzahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

ohhh ja löwenzhan is ja wohl das beste!!!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Februar 2009)

SäD schrieb:


> und Walt Disney Serien
> (am liebsten hatte ich den Roadrunner)



Autsch!

Achja, Knoff Hoff war cool. Und der andere Hoff sowieso.

Edit: merke gerade dass ich mich vertan habe. Meinte nicht Knoff Hoff, sondern eigentlich die Curiosity Show. Das verwechsel ich öfters mal.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

SäD schrieb:


> und Walt Disney Serien
> (am liebsten hatte ich den Roadrunner)


Leute mit 0 Ahnung lieber Still hmm^^ Aber zu Roadrunner da rausgerissen Bugs Bunny und Co. natürlich neben den Disney Cartoons natürlich auch^^ Aber irgendwie nie so stark hmm glaub allgemein kamm Bugs nie so an bei uns wie die Maus oder


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> Hallo Spencer
> Luzie, der Schrecken der Straße
> Als die Tiere den Wald verließen
> Tao Tao
> Die Schnorchels


Ach wie schön welche Erinnerungen da hoch kommen!
Ich weiß noch, dass ich so ein Stickerheft von *Als die Tiere den Wald verließen hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Tao Tao Folgen hab ich auch noch auf Video und werde sie bestimmt mal meinen Kindern vorspielen, falls ich mal welche haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Prädikat pädagogisch besonders wertvoll*

Natürlich werde ich die Klassiker, Die Schlümpfe, Die Gummibärenbande und die Glücksbärchen nie vergessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Archibald der Weltraumtrotter war meine absolute Lieblingsserie!
Kennt diese absolut abgedrehte Serie überhaupt jemand???


----------



## Merturion (3. Februar 2009)

V Die Ausserirdischen
Airwolf
Mac Gyver natürlich auch ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

ich glaube wir haben Ghostbuster vergessen


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> ich glaube wir haben Ghostbuster vergessen



Wie konnte das nur passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe Slimer!


----------



## Medmius (3. Februar 2009)

Was ich noch oft geschaut habe war Casper


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Hab nochwas vergessen:

Tinky Winky,Dipsy,Lala,Po...PO,Telebubbies teletubbies,sagen HALLO:AHOH!



^^


----------



## El Homer (3. Februar 2009)

Es War einmal .....


einfach nur genial


----------



## Forderz (3. Februar 2009)

ich erinner mich nur schwach, aber dabei waren auf jeden fall

Darkwing Duck
Spongebob
Pokémon

eigentlich hab ich das ganze Programm auf Super RTL reingezogen ;>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Wie heisst die Serie nochmal wo ein Kind Tiere quält dann ganz klein (verzaubert?) wird und dann mit Enten so rum reist?Die war cool.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wie heisst die Serie nochmal wo ein Kind Tiere quält dann ganz klein (verzaubert?) wird und dann mit Enten so rum reist?Die war cool.


meinst du nils holgerson?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Genau!Danke!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Februar 2009)

Es gab eine Mr. T Zeichentrickserie!Wusst ich garnicht. 

Mr T


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (3. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Und Archibald der Weltraumtrotter war meine absolute Lieblingsserie!
> Kennt diese absolut abgedrehte Serie überhaupt jemand???


Das kenne ich, hatte ich aber bis zu diesem Moment total vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2009)

Tim und Struppi darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen. Ursprünglich hatte ich ja die Comics, irgendwann gabs das dann aber auch im Fernsehen.


----------



## DarkVampirelord (4. Februar 2009)

ganz klar:
-Gargoyles
-Invader Zim (#1 !!!)
-Biberbrüder
-Timon und Pumba
-Dark Wing Duck
-Gummibärenbande
-Spiderman
-Batman
-Godzilla (die serie)
und mehr fällt mir jetzt nit ein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

Bei mir waren es wohl Duck Tales und Darkwing Duck.

Ich bin der Schrecken der dir Nacht durchflattert, ich bin der eingewachsene Zehennagel am Fusse des Verbrechens, ich bin Darkwing Duck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tim und Struppi darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen. Ursprünglich hatte ich ja die Comics, irgendwann gabs das dann aber auch im Fernsehen.


jo,genau,Tim und Struppi...hab ich letztens gesehen als mein Sohn Fernseh schaute.Die Reise zum Mond...ich hatte alle Comics davon,genau wie von Asterix und Obelix.auch die laufen ja heute alle als Zeichentrick im TV


----------



## Hulmin (4. Februar 2009)

Und da soll sich noch jemand über die Verdummung der Jugend wundern. Ich tus net bei dem primitiven Mist der groeßtenteils geschaut wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Hulmin schrieb:


> Und da soll sich noch jemand über die Verdummung der Jugend wundern. Ich tus net bei dem primitiven Mist der groeßtenteils geschaut wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach und u hast als kleines kind dokus geschaut ja?


----------



## Destross (4. Februar 2009)

Moin

Hier mal das voran ich mich erinnern kan:

Marsupilami
Pinky und Brain
Tabaluga
Benjamin Blümchen
Aladdin
Der kleine Junge mit den Molch der sich durch Essen verwandeln kan (weiß nich mehr wie das heißt)
Gummibärenbande
Powerpuff Girls (Ich weiß das war eine Mädchenserie hab ich aber trotzdem geguckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Sonic
Pokemon
Simbad
Und damals gab es den Sender Nick wie es ihn jetzt gibt aber nur auf englisch und nur Cartoons. Hab zwar kein Wort verstanden habs aber gerne angeguckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2009)

Catdog
vielleicht kennt ihr den noch.

Da gabs aber auch noch eine Serie mit einem Mädchen und einem Jungen. Das Mädchen wusste glaub ich nicht mehr wer es war und der junge war so ein Erfinder-Typ und hat ständig was gebastelt. Kaptian Nemo mit der Nautinus kam auch ab und an drin vor. Das Mädchen hiess glaub ich Nathalia oder so irgendwie.
Kennt die serie wer?


----------



## judgmentday (5. Februar 2009)

ich glaube ich habe alle serien die hier so aufgefürht sind geliebt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das was heutzutage so läuft ist doch echt mist...oh man ich glaub ich werd alt...hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich sogar noch entfernt dran erinnern dass ich nach dem Sandmännchen um 6 Uhr abends ins Bett musste ^^ aber das ist dann wirklich schon lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Darum mochte ich das Sandmännchen nicht. Musste dann auch immer ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

RTL II ist Der Sender für Jugendliche, aber was sie für Serien rausbringen am Nachmittag is echt nur noch Müll.
Yu-Gi-Oh war für mich nur bis zu 2. Serie interresant.
One Piece war toll, aber auch schon 100. mal wiederholt und nur 1-2 Mal alle Folgen rausgebracht (die es auf Deutsch gibt!)
Pokemon! Aah wie ich die Sendung hassliebe! Ich kenne diese Dumbatze schon seid ich 7 war! Jezz bin ich 16 und die hängen mir einfach zum Hals raus O.o
Naruto, nunja, geht so. Wenn sie ihn nicht zu Tote geschnitten hätten! JEDE FOLGE 5 MINUTEN WENIGER ( . )  ,.,  ( * ). Und der 2. Teil, der meiner Meinung weit aus bessere Teil, wird nicht gezeigt... aber zum Glück gibt es Inet...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was gibt es noch? Achja, alle andere vorhergenannte Serien, Alle Super-Rtl Serien. 
Malcom Mittendrinn (Liebe ich heute noch^^) und noch einige mehr die ich nicht aufgezählt habe.

Also, da ich jezz meine Wut ausgelassen habe gehe ich ne Serie gucken^^Im Internet, wo man sehr viel bessere findet als die Ka...ffee, die sie im Fernehen verbreiten.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Pokemon! Aah wie ich die Sendung hassliebe! Ich kenne diese Dumbatze schon seid ich 7 war! Jezz bin ich 16 und die hängen mir einfach zum Hals raus O.o
> 
> Also, da ich jezz meine Wut ausgelassen habe gehe ich ne Serie gucken^^Im Internet, wo man sehr viel bessere findet als die Ka...ffee, die sie im Fernehen verbreiten.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Öhm...Donnerstag Mittag, 12:50 Uhr, Du bist 16 Jahre jung und guckst fern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulmin (7. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ach und u hast als kleines kind dokus geschaut ja?



Vollkommen korrekt. Ich denke unter "Dokus" kann man die Sendung mit der Maus/Löwenzahn etc. einordnen. Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht das man nicht merkt auf welche Weise ein Mensch in Kindheitstagen von den Median beeinflusst wird.


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Februar 2009)

Hulmin schrieb:


> Vollkommen korrekt. Ich denke unter "Dokus" kann man die Sendung mit der Maus/Löwenzahn etc. einordnen. Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht das man nicht merkt auf welche Weise ein Mensch in Kindheitstagen von den Median beeinflusst wird.


Maus/Löwenzahn haben hier wohl auch viele geguckt,gehörte unter anderem zum Kinderkanal Programm.Aber du willst mir weiss machen,dass du keine Zeichentrickserien etc geguckt hast?Das kauf ich dir nicht ab.
Jedes halbwegs normale Kind guckt diese Kinderserien,bzw Zeichentrick.Wird reden hier von 1-12 Jahren oder ähnlich.Da guckt man halt normal noch keine 
richtigen Filme.
Und überhaupt alle als Dumm darzustellen weil wir als KINDER Zeichentrickserien geschaut haben ist einfach.........

Und mit Dokus meinte ich erwachsenen Dokus nicht die Sendung mit der Maus,den selbst da war es doch auch Zeichentrick (die Maus z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Du sast damals mit deiner Oma oder whatever und hast auf ARD oder ZDF dokus über das 3. Reich geguckt nich?


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Zu der Doku-Diskussion fällt mir ein wie stolz ich war als ich mit glaube 11 Jahren meinen eigenen Fernseher bekommen habe!
Da hab ich mir dann abends um 20.00 Uhr immer ganz brav eine Tierdokumentation angeschaut und um 21.00 Uhr musste ich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Zu der Doku-Diskussion fällt mir ein wie stolz ich war als ich mit glaube 11 Jahren meinen eigenen Fernseher bekommen habe!
> Da hab ich mir dann abends um 20.00 Uhr immer ganz brav eine Tierdokumentation angeschaut und um 21.00 Uhr musste ich schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tierdokus hab ich mir auch immer angeschaut,vorallem wenns mal um Dinosaurier und Reptilien ging ^^


----------



## Anduris (7. Februar 2009)

- Die Gummibärenbande
- Chip und Chap
- Pokémon
- Typisch Andy
- Simsalabim Sabrina^^
- Große Pause
und vieles mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Februar 2009)

Ist zwar keine Serie,aber ich hab andauernd Bambi geguckt.Aber so im alter von 1-5 oder so.Kann mich nicht erinnern^^


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Tierdokus hab ich mir auch immer angeschaut,vorallem wenns mal um Dinosaurier und Reptilien ging ^^


Hehe, der Dino-Freak war zwar mein Bruder, aber er hat mich unweigerlich angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und mein erster Kinofilm mit 5 Jahren, war *In einem Land vor unserer Zeit*, da musste meine Mutter aber mit mir aus dem Kino, weil ich den ganzen Saal zusammengeheult habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Hehe, der Dino-Freak war zwar mein Bruder, aber er hat mich unweigerlich angesteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaa ich war damals uach son richtiger Saurier freak und wusste extrem viel über Dinosaurier und konnte sehr viele  Arten aufzählen^^


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Jaa ich war damals uach son richtiger Saurier freak und wusste extrem viel über Dinosaurier und konnte sehr viele  Arten aufzählen^^



Bei uns zu Hause ging es ähnlich zu! Wir hatten die komplette Jurassic-Park-Achtionfigur-Spielzeugreihe^^
Dazu noch tausend Bücher, Quizspiele etc. Am liebsten haben wir so ein Dino-Kartenspiel gespielt bei dem wir unser Wissen testen konnten!
Ach, das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Bei uns zu Hause ging es ähnlich zu! Wir hatten die komplette Jurassic-Park-Achtionfigur-Spielzeugreihe^^
> Dazu noch tausend Bücher, Quizspiele etc. Am liebsten haben wir so ein Dino-Kartenspiel gespielt bei dem wir unser Wissen testen konnten!
> Ach, das waren noch Zeiten
> 
> ...


haha,nur leider war ich bei mri der einzige der an Sauriern interessiert war.Hab mich allein damit beschäftigt.
JAaa Jurassic Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade das Dreharbeiten an teil 4 abgebrochen wurden -.-


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr an alle Serien erinnern aber Sailer Moon, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles und Gummibärenbande waren die Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (7. Februar 2009)

Hach ja die Gummibären fand ich auch immer toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* Ninja Turtles *hust* hab ich früher auch geschaut...
... könnte ich jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt ertragen.. aber Gummibäries find ich immernoch ganz witzig.

"Die rote Zora", Pipi Langstrumpf und diese Zeichentrickserie von den drei Musketieren, die nach Sesamstrasse als kam, (Alles Tiere xD ) fand ich voll gut.

Ansonsten Duck Tales und natürlich "ich bin die Wurst auf deinem Käsebrot" Duck


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

ninja turtles... ich erinner mich noch wie ich mit 4 das intro immer mitgesungen hab (=


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Ach ja die guten alten zeiten. Gargoyls fand ich damals derbe cool.^^
Aber auch Die Dinos waren sehr gut.^^
Als ich dann mal länger fernsehen durfte hab ich immer heimlich Noir auf Viva geschaut und hab aufgepasst, das ja keiner meiner eltern ins Zimmer kahm weil da schon Blut, Waffen und nicht ganz so selten Unterhöschen gezeigt wurden.^^
Dann find durch noir glaub ich mein Anime wahn an und hat bis heute nicht aufgehört. Poken war früher ebenfalls sehr toll aber dann wurden es immer mehr und immer besser und größer und leuchtender und wtf das war mir dann zu doof.^^ 
Heute schau ich fast nurnoch Animes oder Melcom mitten drinn, Scrubs die Anfänger und sonstige comedie serien und sitcoms wie Immer wieder Jim, Hör mal wer da hämmert und son zeugs.^^


----------



## Yaglan (8. Februar 2009)

Was mir noch einfällt ist 
Mega Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBXvVaU7sfo

Dino Riders 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJVpBIVLYoA

Ring Riders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1YsLt8XGQE


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Hier könnt ihr in Erinnerungen schwelgen. Es sind auch ein paar Serien dabei die hier noch nicht genannt wurden.























































































und hier das traurigste Ende einer Zeichentrickserie das ich kenne. Ich heul heute noch.















So, das wars erst mal. Viel Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (8. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Puh, das ist schon ne Weile her.
> 
> Dann noch diese gelbe Ente mit dem Maulwurf
> 
> ...




Alfred Jodokus Kwack....Rechtschreibung ftw^^
Eine ganz große Sache, der kleine Erpel^^


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

Ganz großes Lob ..dafür gibt es einfach kein passendes Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unglaublich wie viele ich davon kenne..und sogar noch mitsingen/summen kann^^ und dann auch noch so viele klassiker wie mummy's alive (bestimmt wieder falsch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Danke schön.

Ich hab auch gemerkt das ich so gut wie alle Titelsongs noch auswendig singen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (9. Februar 2009)

Hab was gefunden was er nicht eingetragen hat ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPVJtJCgX5E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKMTg52kB5s...feature=related

Hust ja daran erinnere ich mich auch noch


----------



## shadow24 (9. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Danke schön.
> 
> Ich hab auch gemerkt das ich so gut wie alle Titelsongs noch auswendig singen kann.
> 
> ...


wow,mit der Aufstellung hast du dich ja selbst übertroffen
heutzutage sing ich nur noch mit meinem Sohn zusammen Wicki wenn es auf kika läuft


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ihr lachen werdet:

Sailor Moon.
Keine Serie hat mich mehr gereizt mich für fremde Kulturen zu Interessieren als diese Serie. 
Vor allem wegen dem Shinto und den ganzen Tempeln, immer wieder gibt es da kleine anreize.

Ausserdem:

Neon Genesis Evangelion.
Auch wenn ich nicht gerade ein Gläubiger Mensch bin, ist diese Geschichte die erzählt wird einfach umwerfend.


----------



## RAV88 (9. Februar 2009)

ach da werden errinnerungen wach. hab die meisten serien gesehen und es war eine schöne Zeit damals


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

Okay ich hab diese Sendungen geguckt
Kickers
Sailor Moon
Pokemon (kann ich immernoch mitsingen Oo wtf)
DB(Z) (kann ich auch noch mitsingen)
Goofy und Max (kann ich auch mistingen ich merk mir echt jeden scheiß)
Alvin und die Chipmunks
Kwak(oder so)
Als die Tiere den Wald verließen (dazu hab ich maln PC spiel gehabt und das war das erste Spiel das ich durchgespielt hab <3)
Es war einmal ... (beste Sendung aller Zeiten die kann echt NICHTS topen)
Hamtaro (rofl das hab ich au geguckt)
MOnster Rancher  (war eig gar nid so schlecht halt pokemonnachmache aber iwie ganz lustig)
Beyblade (OMFG die fand ichsooooo cool muss sagen die Musik gefälltmir immer noch)
DIgimon (ich war ja eher er Pokemontyp aber Digimon habsch au geguckt)
Shaman King (hab ich erst sehr spät gesehn auf Kabel 1 immer nach Flint Hammerhead beide SEndungen absolut  hammer)
Detektiv Conan (fand ich immer recht gut muss sagen hab mir shcon n paar mal überlegt ob ich die Morde genau so inszenieren kann)
Shin Chan (OMG LOVE!!!!<3 OLOLOLOL Poo BoogieWoogie)
Captain Tsubasa (geile Sendung)
Superkickers (iwie wars genau das selbe aber auch geil)
Jeanne die Kamikaze Dieben (davonn hab ich fast alle Folgen gesehn)
Ranma (sowieso)
Inuyasha (klar)
One Piece (welche Frage -.-)
Extreme Dinosaurs (dabei kam ich das erste mal auf die idee salza zu essen war ne scheißidee im nachhinein betrachtet)
Bob Morane (davon hät ich gern mehr gesehn ich habs dazwischen mal wieder gesehn und es sah interessant aus)
MUmmies Alive (hab ich leider recht selten gesehn war aber witzig)
MIghty Ducks (jaja das war klasse ^^)
Aladin (klassiker halt)
GUmmibärenbande (hab das Titellied auf Polnishc is echt geil)
Darkwing Duck (ich hab mir ehct jeden scheiß reingezogen)
Spider Man (klar)
Käptn Balu (sowieso)
Die Dinos (nicht die Mama ;D)
He- Man (ohhh ja )
TMNT (klar)
Ducktales (kann ich mitsingen ;D)
Rescue Rangers (sooo oft gesehn das ich es inzwischen hasse -.-)
Gargoyles (ohhh ja mann )

edit vom 10.2.09 alles hier drunter hab ich vergessen bis zum nächsten strich
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Full House (Ge- Ni- Al)
Alle unter einem Dach (na logo^^)
Chip und Chap - Die Ritter des Rechts
Transformers
Familie Feuerstein!!
Scooby Doo (die uralten!!!)
A-Team
Takeshis Castle (das original!)
Yu- Gi- OH (ich hab mir sogar die Karten gekauft^^)
duel masters,
Die tollen Fussballstars
Spiderman
Prinz von Bel Air
Alf
Pumuckel (shit hät ich fast vergessen)
Glücksbärchis (bam oida !)
Raumschiff Enterprise
Raumschiff Orion (GEIIIIIIIIIIL)
Batman (aber da war noch Futur irgendwie im name war ganz cool)
Tim und Struppi
Sonic
Newton (der Molch)
Tabaluga
Sendung mit der MAus
Löwenzahn

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IHR HABT MYSTIC KNIGHTS vergessen!!!!!!!


GOldenboy (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das unter Kinderserie läuft Oo)

zum traurigsten ENde: jep das is wirklich traurig ich hab die SErie nie gesehn aber fuck man das geht einam ehct nah auch wenns nur gezeichnet is

edit: ich hab die Sendungen die ich kaum geguckt hab rausgelassen


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht, da hast du ja auch sehr viel gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup, Goldenboy ist schon nicht wirklich eine Kinderserie aber ich mag das Intro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. Februar 2009)

Sylphie schrieb:


> ich kann mich den meisten ur anschließen^^   da werden erinnerungen wach  *-*
> 
> mummys alive



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DjT0a4eolw

Gott bei so einem schlechten Intro .... aber ich glaub ich habs auch gesehen


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Simpsons und Malcom mitten Drinn, seh ich auch Heute noch gerne


----------



## Tyalra (10. Februar 2009)

Boa schwärm... wurden fast schon alle genannt.. das gespräch hatten wir letztens auch mal bei ner gemütlichen runde ^^
aber hier werden so viele genannt wo man sich denkt.. omg klar..
nice thread...


----------



## Toddy37 (10. Februar 2009)

also die einigste ist POKEMON !!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Catdog
> vielleicht kennt ihr den noch.
> 
> Da gabs aber auch noch eine Serie mit einem Mädchen und einem Jungen. Das Mädchen wusste glaub ich nicht mehr wer es war und der junge war so ein Erfinder-Typ und hat ständig was gebastelt. Kaptian Nemo mit der Nautinus kam auch ab und an drin vor. Das Mädchen hiess glaub ich Nathalia oder so irgendwie.
> Kennt die serie wer?



Das war "Nadja und die Macht des Zaubersteins" soweit ich weis 

INtro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__0Rfr5avjk

edit:
http://www.amazon.de/Nadia-Secret-Blue-Wat...7710&sr=8-1


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, da hast du ja auch sehr viel gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo dem vielen konsum verdank ich glaub auch bissl meine konzentrationsschwäche die ich hab -.-

aber es war geil.........XD


----------



## Szyslak (11. Februar 2009)

Tom und Jerry!!!
Knight Rider!
Turtles!
Der Rosarote Panther!


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

muwhahaha WTF da ist mir wieder ne sendung eingefallen


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

Die hab ich wo ich die anderen gesucht habe auch gefunden, kam mir aber überhaupt nicht bekannt vor, musste aber lachen als ich das Intro geschaut habe. Wie kommt nur auf solche Ideen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Ahhh nach zich jahren wieder ohrwurm von dem lied ^^ aber geile serie.. ahh das waren noch zeiten ^^
Die guten alten RTL II  und andere Sender nachmittage nach der schule ^^
sry wenn ich welche poste die schon mal gezeigt worden sind.


----------



## -RD- (12. Februar 2009)

Hm...

Knight Rider
A-Team
Pumuckl
He-Man & The Masters of the Universe
Spiderman & His amazing Friends
Spiderman - The animated Series
Batman
The Incredible Hulk
Ghostbusters
Dino Riders
Mask
Bravestarr
Saber Rider
She-Ra
Lucky Luke
Der Rosarote Panther
Scooby-Doo
The Flintstones
The Jetsons


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

natürlich Transformers!!!

ausserdem:
turtles
spiderman
saber rider
ring riders
dinoriders
starcom
visionaries
inhumans (oder so ähnlich)
bravestarr
power rangers
winspector
mask
he-man
she-ra
etc

mehr sobald es mir einfällt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Was ich noch neben dem Rest immer als Kind geguckt habe war
Raumschiff Enterprise: Das Nächste Jahrhundert


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

ich hab meine liste aktualisiert und mach mir grad verdammt sorgen um meinen konsum Oo


----------



## M_of_D (13. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon genannt wurde : 

Captain Planet 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYBblsw0rcI


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Bin grad durch den Namensthread darauf gestossen: Kennt noch einer "Laura und Louis"? Das war auch irgend sone Serie über zwei Kinder die von zu Hause abhauen. Da lief glaub ich immer der verbotene Tanz als Titelmusik (Lambada).


----------



## Yuukami (14. Februar 2009)

dragon ball
in meiner jugend hatten wir nur 150 pokemon
Doug 
Hör mal wer da hämmert *g*


ich wünsche den ganzen Naruto kiddys und bleach fanboys den tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (17. Februar 2009)

cpt. tsubasa ... und dann immer im fußballtraining versucht die schüsse nach zu machen xD


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2009)

Bei uns am Pokertisch gibts einen Witz der sich immer wiederholt.
Pokerkarten liegen ja immer verdeckt aufem tisch und die werden bei uns mit folgendem spruch dort platziert.
Ich spiele 2. Karten verdeckt und beende meinen Zug.

wir machen uns halt gern lustig über yu-gi-oh.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Ihr glücklichen, ich hab bis ich 16 war nur ARD, ZDF, und BR gehabt. Da war nix mit Serien, da war nichts mit Unterhaltung. Warscheinlich liegst daran das ich so früh vor den PC bin ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2009)

aufem ARD gabs Marienhof...und ja das hab ich geschaut....eine Zeit lang :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Bei uns am Pokertisch gibts einen Witz der sich immer wiederholt.
> Pokerkarten liegen ja immer verdeckt aufem tisch und die werden bei uns mit folgendem spruch dort platziert.
> Ich spiele 2. Karten verdeckt und beende meinen Zug.
> 
> wir machen uns halt gern lustig über yu-gi-oh.


jaaaa yu gi oh kann man so schön verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Mai 2009)

jaja das waren noch zeiten wo noch RTL2 der anime king war hab so gut wie nix ausgelassen ^^
und pro sieben war so zum teil anime bassiert wie mega man und so wer cool wen noch weitere antworten hier entstehen aber seit 
februar is hier funk stille in diesen thread jaja wen man nur die zeit zurück drehen könnte 
wer das der hammer aber es bleibt fiktion mit zurück reisen ^^
früher waren die animes besser also unsere heutigen die gehen eher auf neue schemen 
also von früher wen die doch nur die alten basis schemen zugreifen würden wer es super 


ps: RTL2 is crapp geworden kaum noch gute animes also rtl2 is für mich tot 
in dieser hinsicht.



Best anime of life *1980 - +1996 trauer der alten serien :'(


----------



## Das Affenmensch (22. Mai 2009)

Da fällt mir spontan

Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
Ducktales
Darkwing Duck
Daktari
Mila
Die Kickers
Knight Rider
Power Rangers

ein.


----------



## Niranda (22. Mai 2009)

Simpsons! =D
Ansonsten schau ich nix fernsehen... lieber bssl cs daddeln.. ^^

Nira =P


----------



## nemø (22. Mai 2009)

Am besten wenn man mal bei youtube
Intro deutsch eingibt xD da kommt so viel
Eindeutig das beste der Welt und für immer auf meinbem mp3-player http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrZHxIA0eVU...feature=related

klasse waren auch immer die gargoyles
#
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nlk2dCqKwY

tante edith schreit animaniacs (bill clinton spielt das sax http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C0RAR01fwY...feature=related

ganz wichtig auch noch wickie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70gA5GbDOs0&NR=1

ist sie oder er n junge? eimal hat er im stehen gepinkelt ... oki geklärt

Schwärm ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzCygWJD4Og...eature=related]

und natürlich pnnochio und babapapa
-pnnocio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVKKRfPV6ZM&NR=1
-babpapa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=698AOcPdFzc...feature=related
- inspector gadget http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpKMGx7gmTk...feature=related
- ghostbuster http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXh0j-zPOng...feature=related
- tmnt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbiv_oBqfHk...feature=related
wobei das englische besser war : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90Tueundpyk...feature=related
-chip und chap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2EIO_fWmdA...feature=related


----------



## Läry1 (23. Mai 2009)

Alles mögliche mit Goofy und alles von WarnerBros. immer am Samstagmorgen die ganzen Cartoons, da war alles dabei, Ducktales, Flintstones, Ghostbusters, ScoobyDoo etc. 

Und irgendwann dann Pokémon und dann dieser ganze Animé Kram, und dann hab ich WoW gefunden -.-*


----------



## Maladin (2. November 2009)

Ich verschiebe diesen Thread in das neue Forum. Viel Spaß noch beim nostalgischen Resümieren und auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

Zuletzt habe ich wieder eine alte Serie entdeckt, die ich mir ungefähr mit 6 (also vor 10 Jahren) dauernd reingezogen habe. Ich mochte die Serie auch, weil die Anzahl der Kämpfer meinem Alter entsprach, und fühlte mich dadurch persönlich angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ansonsten das Übliche:

-Digimon
-Detektiv Conan
-Yu-Gi-Oh!
-Spongebob Schwammkopf
-Flintstones
-Tom&Jerry
-Wickie und die starken Männer
-Darkwing Duck

Die älteren Looney Tunes und Tom&Jerry mochte ich besonders. Auch von Animes war ich durch Wickie(wurde ja in Japan gezeichnet) schon im frühen Alter sehr angetan. 

Da wird man richtig nostalgisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erinnere mich noch liebend gerne an Zeiten zurück in denen ich zusammen mit Freunden den Nachmittag mit RTL II verbracht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. November 2009)

lady oscar
kleine prinzessin sara
die tollen fussballstars
kickers
georgie
heman, shera
captain future
schlümpfe
hanni und nanni
mila superstar
hikari
digimon staffel 1
jeanne die kamikaze diebin
sailor moon
gargoyles
darkwin duck
und bestimmt noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Ich kann mich kaum noch an was erinnern, nur an:

Captain Future (Zeichentrick) -> *Infos*
Lassie -> *Infos*
Der Mann in den Bergen* -> Info*
Vom Letzteren hier noch der Titelsong. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Mal sehen wer das kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (4. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Extreme Dinosaurs
> Gargoyles
> Sailormoon
> Dragonball / Dragonball Z
> ...



War Digimon nicht nach Pokemon da? 

Also ich hab oft geguckt:
Nils Holgersson
Sandman (Frederik & Pickeldi ftw) 
Alladin
Gummibärenbande
Pokemon...:/
Die Weihnachtsmann Sendung
Alf


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Das wahr noch eigentlich der Zenit der Zeichentrickfiguren

-Hamtaro xD 
-Mini Göttinnen
-Gargoyles
-Tale Spin
-Extreme Dinosaurs
-Digimon 1-2 Staffel
-Aladin
-Gummibärenbande
-Godzilla **hab das schon als Kleines Kind geguckt ^^**
_


----------



## blivogh (4. November 2009)

Pan Tau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Im Land der fantastischen Drachen" wurde hier auch noch nicht genannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (5. November 2009)

Saber Rider
Galaxy Rangers
Thundercats
Beast Wars
Marshall Bravestarr

und nicht zu vergessen die beste Serie auf der Welt:

Parker Lewis (kommt demnächst endlich auf DVD)

Mehr fallen mir spontan jetzt nicht ein. Wenn ich mir so die Intros auf Youtube anschaue... oh Mann, da werden erinnerungen wach.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. November 2009)

meine lieblingsserie war der typ ( name entfallen ) der aus allem ne bombe gebaut hat^^


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Alf ist die beste Serie die es gibt.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer das kennt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenn's noch. Ist aber lange her. Im Endeffekt wars doch immer seine Katze, die ihm ständig aus der Patsche geholfen hat, oder?

Nach der Wende, als wir unsere erste Sat-Schüssel hatten, hab ich die ganzen Sam- und Sonntage auf der Couch vorm TV verbracht und eine Serie nach der anderen geguckt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Die Marvel Comics (Spiderman, Incredible Hulk, ...)
- Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
- Ghostbusters
- Der 6 Millionen Dollar Mann
- Kampfstern Galactica
- A-Team
- Knightrider
- manchmal auch, wenn ich abends aufbleiben durfte, noch Columbo und Quincy

Das waren Zeiten ...


----------



## Haxxler (6. November 2009)

gummibären bande
duck tales
looney tunes
mickey mouse
gargoyles
darkwing duck
mighty ducks
power rangers
mila superstar
kickers
tom turbo
pokemon
extreme dinosaurs
street sharks
ninja turtles
etc.

kein bock mehr zu schreiben ^^


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Darkwing Duck xD 

Ich bin der schrecken der die nacht durchzflatert**nebel mombe explodiert** ich **hust hust hust**

p.s what the hell is street sharks??_


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2009)




----------



## Grushdak (6. November 2009)

*Hier*  gibt es eine Auflistung alter Serien der 70er und 80er Jahre.
So manche sind schon in Vergessenheit geraten ...

Okay, sind nicht alles Kinderserien, aber dennoch Nette dabei ...


----------



## Pucaacup (7. November 2009)

Katzenauge = Ein Supertrio
Kimba der weiße Löwe
Kaptän Planet
Marshall Bravestar
Biker Mice form Mars
Dino-Riders
Spider-Man und seine außergewöhnlichen Freunde
Astro-Dinos
Filmation's Ghostbusters
Die Königin der tausend Jahre
Lady Georgie (als die Serie fertig war, bekam meine Schwester eine Heulattacke, sie hat das Ende verflucht ^^)

Hier noch ein guter Youtube-Channel 

http://www.youtube.com/user/RetroBoter?blend=2&ob=1


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Hier*  gibt es eine Auflistung alter Serien der 70er und 80er Jahre.
> So manche sind schon in Vergessenheit geraten ...
> 
> Okay, sind nicht alles Kinderserien, aber dennoch Nette dabei ...


schade das die streams nicht direkt noch verlinkt sind XD

mal ernsthaft ich wollte vor kurzem mir mal so alle meine kinderserien noma geben,
alter schwede ich musste fast alle nach 10-15 min ausmachen weil ichs nicht asugehalten hab XD

Geht euch das auch so?

Ich gebs ja zu ich hab viel mist geguckt aber wars den wirklich so schlimm ?


----------



## Pucaacup (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft ich wollte vor kurzem mir mal so alle meine kinderserien noma geben,
> alter schwede ich musste fast alle nach 10-15 min ausmachen weil ichs nicht asugehalten hab XD
> 
> Geht euch das auch so?



Ja leider, die meisten Serien kann ich mir auch nicht mehr anschauen.
Katzenauge z.B. finde ich aber immer noch Klasse.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Die Serie habe ich auch zu gerne gesehen - besonders mit Howie. ^^



Wobei, das ist nicht der Original Vorspann.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Etwas neues aber als kleiner Junge hab ich se immer geguckt<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

@ breaky
/sign
die hab ich früher immer richtig gern geguckt^^


----------



## Firun (22. November 2009)

Das hier habe ich gerne gesehen, das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

Gummibären, Turtles, Rosa Roten Panther, Tom and Jerry, Asterix & Obelix, Simpsons, Calimero, Pinky und der Brain, Superkickers

Aber an 1 Stelle war immer.


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2009)

Sailor moon, weils Brüste zu sehen gab!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Sailor moon, weils Brüste zu sehen gab!


hä wann??

ich hab das auch gesehn nur waren die brüste immer durch so nervige kleidung bedeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. November 2009)

oder dieses doofe farbige Licht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann lieber Ranma 1/2, da sieht man wirklich Brüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (23. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Sailor moon, weils Brüste zu sehen gab!



Schön das du auf Manga Pornos stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Schön das du auf Manga Pornos stehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die dinger heißen hentai und haben vermutlich mehr story als sämtliche serien auf rtl2 zusammen :/

@qonix ja gut dann kann ich mir aber auch gleich bible black geben :/


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

Darkwing Duck
Pinky und Brain <3
Chip und Chap <3
Captain Balu
Gummibärenbande
Goofy und Max <3
Detektiv Conan <3333
Pokemon

So das wichtigste^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)




----------



## Bloodletting (24. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Detektiv Conan <3333



Das is ja das schlechte Opening. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lism6-Fx2n8...feature=related

Das ist das einzig Wahre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucious (25. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen



> Da hatte doch wer nach ner Serie gefragt
> 
> ZITAT(Dracun @ 30.01.2009, 19:42) *
> - Turbo Teen
> ...







Winspector
leider nicht auf Deutsch. Habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden^^

MfG Lucious


----------



## robsenq (28. November 2009)

Käptn Balu <3

und natürlich One Piece <3<3<3


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

Tabaluga hab ich immer gern gesehen


----------



## TheEwanie (29. November 2009)

Spongebob.


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Spongebob.



Schau ich immer noch!


----------



## Cubia19 (1. Dezember 2009)

Saber Riders
Silverhawks
Galaxy Rangers
Spiderman 
Batman


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

gummibären bande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spongebob!
powerrangers!
balu
one piece
ranma 1/2
dragonball-/Z
simpsons
spiderman
batman
detektiv conan


----------



## Strader (1. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar:

- Captain Future
- Gummibärenbande
- Dr. Snuggels
- The Real Ghostbusters
- Es war einmal der Mensch (echt klasse gemacht und erklärt)

Dann fällt mir noch eine Zeichentrickserie ein, die in der Zukunft spielt, dessen Name ich aber vergessen habe.
Hier mal die Handlung:

Die Erde befindet sich mit einer außerirdischen Rasse (pinkfarbene Humanoide) im Krieg; dessen Planet liegt im sterben; daher will diese Rasse den Planeten Erde erobern.
Desweiteren gibt es noch einen kosmischen Staub, der Raumschiffe und Wesen infiziert.
Diese infizierten richten sich gegen Freund und Feind und werden zu einer galaktischen Bedrohung.
Ein terranischen Schlachtschiff steht in dieser Serie im Mittelpunkt; um der geht es die ganze Zeit.

Wenn jemand den Namen der Serie kennen sollte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Suche schon seit geraumer Zeit nach dieser Serie, da diese mich damals mit ihren tobenden Raumschlachten sehr fasziniert hat und ich diese gerne nochmal sehen würde.


----------



## Æxodus (4. Dezember 2009)

Am meisten werde ich "Die tollen Fussballstars" vermissen mit Zsubasa Ozora und Hyjuga. Mein Gott das waren Zeiten ^^. Ansonsten klar, Saiber Rider, Marshall Bravestar, Spidermann und seine Freunde Ice man und Firewoman, Im Land der fantastischen Drachen und und und *tränewegwisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Shin-chan----------------------------- (wehrs nicht kennt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSH1lRIyR4g)



OHH GOTT ... WIE ICH DAS GELIEBT HABE!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> oder dieses doofe farbige Licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ranma 1/2, oh gott das war "liebe auf den ersten Blick", nach der ersten Folge war ich suechtig^^


----------



## Urengroll (12. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wars nen grüner Anzug mit Insektenartigen Helm und Fühlern aufn Kopf? Dann weiß ich was du meinst mir fällt nur grad auch der Name nicht ein ^^




BEETLEBORGS



Ich bin verrückt!!! Ich würde sagen, das ich ca. 95% der Serien kenne und alle geguckt habe. Das wird auch ein Grund sein, das ich seit 3 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr habe, weil ich übersättigt bin.
Da ich als Kind schon sehr gerne Trickfilme geguckt habe, bin ich hin zu Animes/Mangas gedrifftet.

Man merkt aber auch bei einigen, das sie älter sind. Ich würde mich auch eher zu den älteren Semestern zählen, die eben den "Disney Club" mit Stefan ,Ralf und Antje kennen. Wurde dann irgendwann mal Tigerenten Club.

Früher als ich noch jung war, hatten wir eben nur ARD, ZDF und WDR. Bei meiner Oma konnte ich immer Tele 5 gucken mit BimBamBino.
Dann kam irgendwann RTL2 mit Vampy usw.


*hach war das schön*







P.S. 

Saber Rider Theme ist mein Handyklingelton

Dale Shacker.................^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (12. Dezember 2009)

War auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Januar 2010)

Kennt es eventuell noch wer?



Hab ich früher als Kind wahnsinnig gerne geguckt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Da gabs einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Auf Platz 1 ist Darkwing Duck. Den hab ich mir 100000 mal angesehen. Früher, als kleines Kind waren die Folgen einfach Hammer. Und wenn man jetzt älter ist, dann wird man mit etwas komplexeren Wortwitzen utnerhalten, die man früher nicht verstanden hat. Dragon Ball Z folgt danach. Ich meine, welcher Junge um die 10 Jahre mag keine Zeichentrick Überkämpfe?!


----------



## Sampler1 (5. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich meine, welcher Junge um die 10 Jahre mag keine Zeichentrick Überkämpfe?!




Och man, da fragst du mich sachen, hab ich auch immer gerne angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Pokemon!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Digimon
Shin Shan
Detektiv Conan

One Piece, wobei ich One Piece heute auch noch irre gerne anschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziceeth (16. Juli 2010)

1. Pokémon Intro
2. Shin - Chan Intro
3. Digimon Intro
4. Kickers Intro 

MfG Ziceeth


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4d8Fc22HYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie die Sendung hieß aber sie lief immer auf Super RTL um ca. 8 Uhr.
Es war ein weißer Yeti oder soetwas mit einer Umhängetasche und ein kleineres Yetivieh.
In jeder folge haben die sich auf ihr Sofa gesetzt und wurden von einer riesigen Hand ins All geschossen.
Auf versch. Planeten halt. Aber überall waren diese komischen "Trötthühner" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2010)

Ihr Jungspunde!!

Das hier war eine echt fette Hammerserie aus meine Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RK9DRAwllcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Sendung hieß aber sie lief immer auf Super RTL um ca. 8 Uhr.
> Es war ein weißer Yeti oder soetwas mit einer Umhängetasche und ein kleineres Yetivieh.
> In jeder folge haben die sich auf ihr Sofa gesetzt und wurden von einer riesigen Hand ins All geschossen.
> Auf versch. Planeten halt. Aber überall waren diese komischen "Trötthühner"
> ...



habs wieder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bing und Bong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L__ybRBfb3M[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juli 2010)

Omg ich hab tausende von den hotwheels autos <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gr2F5FdgOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Takius (20. Juli 2010)

Die Mumins und Darkwing Duck :'D
Und eigentlich die komplette Disney-Reihe durch!


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2010)

Sailor Moon
Mila Superstar
Ducktales
Balu und seine tollkühne Crew
Gummibärn
Glücksbärchis
Darkwing Duck
Ne Weile auch Pokemon und Digimon

Aber am meisten geprägt hat mich wohl Sailor Moon, sowie alle möglichen Disneyfilme/Serien.


----------



## Basterd (22. Juli 2010)

Die dreibeinigen Herrscher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (23. Juli 2010)

Ranam 1/2
Digimon
Doremi
Shaman King
Ariel die Meerjungfrau
Chip & Chap ritter des rechts
Shin chan 
Aladin 
Power Rangers

Und noch ein Paar ^^


----------



## Healor (23. Juli 2010)

Als erstes natürlich: Parker Lewis! Schau ich mir heute noch gerne an... einfach Kult und unerreicht!

Was ich noch gerne angeschaut habe damals war

Saber Rider
Marshal Bravestarr
Thundercats
He-Man
Captain Future

Dann gabs da noch diese Serie, auch im Stil von Saber Rider, das waren 3 oder 4 Leute. Eine Frau und 3 Typen. Alle konnten irgendwas cooles. Einer der Kerle hatte einen Metallarm, ein anderer war ein Computerfreak. Die anderen 2 weiss ich leider nicht mehr.

als ich noch kleiner war

Barbapappas
Thomas die kleine Lokomotive (glaub so hieß die)

Zum Absschluss meiner Kindheit gabs dann noch

Beast Wars

Ach da werden Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## keinnick (23. Juli 2010)

Aliceschwarz schrieb:


> Es fehlen definitiv noch:
> 
> Ein Colt für alle Fälle
> Die Fraggles




this! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

Ha ich hab die Serie grad wieder gefunden

Mummies Alive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DjT0a4eolw&feature=related

Chris Colorado (leider find ich da nirgends die folgen :/)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMtBd9j9dLY&feature=related

Bob Morane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xk-XXBvwbs


----------



## Tornmur (25. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn ich an meine Kindheit (85er Jahrgang) vor der Kiste denke, fallen mir zunächst die klassischen "Wilder Westen im Weltall" ein, dazu gehören u.a.

Saber Rider and the Star Sherrifs
Galaxy Rangers
Marshall Bravestarr

Weiterhin hab ich gerne guckt:

Silverhawks
Dr. Snuggles
Wunderbare Polyana
Ducktales
Chip & Chap
Graf Duckula
Michelle Vaillant (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Achja, Schlümpfe auch noch!)


----------



## Mindadar (26. Juli 2010)

Eindeutig die Simpsons! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPXUAuQ0AjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Selbst DIE waren besser als das was heute läuft xD


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2010)

Definitiv:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUBnRettAc[/youtube]


----------



## Lyua (31. Juli 2010)

Da wären noch :

Oggy und die Kakerlaken
Creepie
Die Bieber Brüder 
Benjamin Blümchen
Der Rosa Rote Panter


----------



## Healor (31. Juli 2010)

Wie im vorherigen Post von mir schon geschrieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis heute unerreicht... schau grad die 2te Staffel auf DVD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (1. September 2010)

Die Gummibärenbande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

Full House <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine der ersten Sitcoms die ich gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (2. September 2010)

Schaue ich im Moment auch wieder auf Youtube: Pumuckl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78Cq-YI85hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt das noch jemand?
Arpad der Zigeuner.
Fand ich damals ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (11. September 2010)

-Barbapapa
- Es war einmal das Leben
- Katzenauge
- Alfred J. Kwak
- Die Glücksbärchis
- Dogtanian
- Heathcliff and the Cattilac Cats




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. September 2010)

Ich hab heute nochmal zufällig Balto gesehen.
Die Eisbären sind ja sowas von knuffig...da werd ich selbst noch heute weich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2010)

Boah... da gäbe es so viel... 

1: Dragon Ball
2: Gummibären Bande
3: Schlümpfe
4: Ducktales .... Gibt einfach zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

